# Toy safety Guidelines...



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Saw this else where and thought that it may be helpful to those that are making toys this season... or any other time for that matter...

http://www.cincinnatiwoodworkingclub.org/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=XoQtFzOygss=&tabid=62


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Some good points there, Stick.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for that, Stick!
First grandkid due in Feb....Toys _will_ be made.


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I don't make toys just because of all the liability issues and confusing government rules. Great info. Thanks


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Well-timed, Stick. Thank you.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Handy guidelines for anyone making children's toys, Stick, but they make we wonder how we've lived so long. As a kid we didn't have much in the way of safety rulings and yet we somehow survived. We carried pocket knives to school, rode bikes without wearing helmets or shoes, climbed trees without nets, and *gasp* even drank out of the garden hose. Maybe it just toughened us up. I think it worked. Today I like think of myself as OBSD (Old But Still Dangerous). :sarcastic:


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Gaffboat said:


> Handy guidelines for anyone making children's toys, Stick, but they make we wonder how we've lived so long. As a kid we didn't have much in the way of safety rulings and yet we somehow survived. We carried pocket knives to school, rode bikes without wearing helmets or shoes, climbed trees without nets, and *gasp* even drank out of the garden hose. Maybe it just toughened us up. I think it worked. Today I like think of myself as OBSD (Old But Still Dangerous). :sarcastic:


I hear you there. I grew up on a farm and there we many things that could cause harm were nowadays they have all the safety shields.
Allen


----------



## Messy (Oct 27, 2014)

Gaffboat said:


> Handy guidelines for anyone making children's toys, Stick, but they make we wonder how we've lived so long. :sarcastic:


Welcome to the world of control freaks Oliver.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

" Maybe it just toughened us up. I think it worked. "
Yes! And I've got the scars to prove it...


----------



## lenh (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 to #'s 6,7,8,9 above. In the past several of us have made hundreds and hundreds of toys for the children in Appalachia. Sadly, no more.


----------

